# pre dipping wicks



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

We do not prime the wicks in our candles. IMO priming the wicks is unnecessary and a waste of time. I also think primed wicks are somewhat unattractive on the shelf.
All that said, there are some who feel priming is absolutely needed. 
Test your mold both ways and see if you can tell the difference. We sure can't.
Sheri


----------



## cdanderson (May 26, 2007)

Thank you. When I have tested I didnt find any difference either.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Made them for years w/o priming the wicks. However, in competition (Honey & Wax Shows) they want to see the wicks coated.

Larry


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

That is interesting Sheri. I prime my wicks. I think they look better primed...Interestin how beauty is in the eye of the beholder....too cool


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

I don't prime mine


----------

